
What the world will look like in a hundred years (2116) - inthewoods
http://futurism.com/images/2116-a-look-into-the-future-samsung-infographic/
======
dethswatch
'It's hard to make predictions, especially about the future.'

I only predict the future when I want to be wrong.

------
blimey74
I'd love to know how much Samsung paid for this...

------
oceanswave
What about in the year 3000?

